

Can we eat to starve cancer. (TED Talk) - vtbose
https://www.ted.com/talks/william_li/transcript?language=en

======
seren
The way it is presented it sounds almost too good to be true.

~~~
dalke
I think that's a decent way to characterize many TED talks.

